# beads



## cathy ann (Nov 3, 2005)

Does anyone know how to work with beads. I would like to make things
with beads like Indian things or Western stuff. Or does anyone know what kind of book is there beads.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

sorry. didn't see your post for some reason. 

beading on moccasin and bag type beading? or beading as in making the chokers and tassles and stuff?

beading on leather/cloth is fairly easy....long length of thread on a sewing (narrow) needle. mark your pattern on the leather with something like wax pencil, or soapstone sometimes works. really just needs to be an outline so you don't wander and make loopies! come up from bottom, slip on a bead, go back down thru leather, up at next spot (usually next to the first bead) slip on next bead, etc. the beads need to go the same direction to give a good pattern.

beading chokers, etc, is done on a bead loom mostly. THIS is a great site for Native patterning and beading. has history, patterns, a tutorial and a virtual beader you can try out patterns on. *btw: if you are using Firefox as webbrowser, you may have trouble with the site. try using Explorer if it's available

I'll start looking around for books...but I'm thinking a trip to your nearest Borders or barnes&nobles (or amazon.com) will give you what you want.

have fun with it. Oh. check online for the Rendezvous guys. there is a LOT of info there. mostly historically accurate.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Check your local library for books on Indian beadwork. You can also google for the same, sure there are many sites with the info you seek.


.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

There is a magazine called Simply Beads. It has patterns, beautiful ideas for making jewelry. 

http://www.SimplyBeadsMagazine.com


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

If your looking for beading patterns (on/off loom) check it out.........
http://www.bead-patterns.com/

There are a ton of Free patterns, plus patterns to buy from designers. There are also instructions on different beading stitches in the free section. Just hit "FREE" on the website. You can download them and print them out for your records.


.


----------



## puglady (Aug 25, 2002)

Go to www.firemountaingems.com. I order from them all the time, but they also have lots of tutorials and patterns online that may give you some ideas of projects to do. They also have an online virtual beadboard where you can put beads together and see how they look -- without buying anything!


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

I second the recommendation for Fire Mountain Gems...I place orders from them regularly, in fact I just received a large order today and spent most of my day playing with my new beads


----------

